

The Best Way to Explain Refactoring to Non-technical Boss - danielkyulee
https://www.careerdean.com/c/general/how-you-explain-refactoring-non-technical-boss-feel-judging-me-spending-so-much-time-on-refactoring

======
cratermoon
I use a kitchen analogy. Writing software is like cooking in your kitchen. You
dirty dishes and utensils, use up ingredients, and the sink gets crowded with
detritus. Refactoring is washing the dishes, buying new ingredients, and
straightening up the kitchen.

In professional kitchens most chefs enforce the clean-as-you-go rule[1]. The
same rule should apply to professional software development.

[1] [http://www.pbs.org/food/features/cleanliness-is-next-to-
impo...](http://www.pbs.org/food/features/cleanliness-is-next-to-impossible/)

